# Reloading .204



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I'll be cooking up a bunch of test loads for my .204 using 39-grain Sierra Blitz Kings. I'll be using H4895, IMR3031 and IMR4198. I also have IMR4320 and W748 powders on hand but I can't find reloading data for either of them. Anyone with information on these two powders including maximum loads for each?

Thanks,
Saskcoyote


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sask. kinda a derail or this thread but... i know quite a few guys that shoot .204's and most are very unsatisfied with the 39 BK's.
it sounds like factory 204's have to slow twist to stabilize them and fur damage is substanual. 
most prefer the Berger 35 or the Nosler BT 40's (which must be a flat base). 
these are not from pesonal doings, just some gathered info from several i know that have shot enough coyotes with them for an honest opinion.

further more..... are you crazy??. get that 17-204 built. 
shot a red fox today at 331 steps. 12th shot with the new 17-204= 12 kills


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Bear, thanks for the info. I want to cook up some test loads for the .204 I'm in the process of building. I currently have a .204 in CZ American that I've found the sweet spot for when chasing yotes -- I use the 40-grain Bergers with the .204 and they lay the smack-down on 'em. My CZ is a 1-in-12 twist and it stabilizes both 39 SBK and 40 Bergers.

With my upcoming build I don't plan on using the 39-grain Sierra BKs for fur, only for little critters, and that's why I was thinking about seeing what the 4320 and 748 might do based on other guys' experience. With my rebuild I've ordered the barrel in 1-in-10 twist so it'll easily handle 39 gr and 40 gr. I'll be using 40 Bergers for dogs with the rebuild but I do have a line on 50-grain Bergers that I just might try as well.

Congrats on the wolf. Post a pix. I've never been wolf hunting so give us some info. A friend/acquaintance has a lodge in Ontario north of Kenora and he's invited me to head up there in March. Says he's got a guy coming from the US who is always on a quest for predators who'll be there. Would like to know a little bit about the game before committing.

Have fun, good luck when you and DP head west.

Saskcoyote


----------

